# sex seiten und minderjährige



## Anonymous (8 September 2004)

folgendes problem ist bei uns aufgetretten.

der minderjährige sohn meines lebensgefährten, (17 jahre) surfte wärend unserer abwesenheit im internet und besuchte die seite von www......

da er wußte wo sich mein personalausweis, sowie kontonummer befand bestellte er ein monatsabo, dass er jedoch auch gar nicht nutzen wollte.
laut seiner aussage wollte er lediglich mal schaun.

definitif hat er nichts runtergeladen, weil er gar nicht wußte wie das geht.

einen monat später kam die abbuchung.
diese ließen wir, weil wir zu diesem zeitpunkt nichts davon wußten wieder zurückholen.

daraufhin wurde erst ein inkassobüro eingeschalten und gleich parallel dazu ein anwalt.

bis jetzt haben wir dem anwalt mitgeteilt, das wir das angebot nicht genutzt haben.
die widerrechtliche nutzung hat der sohn erst heute gebeichtet.

frage ist, bringt es sinn sich weiter mit der firma rumzustreiten oder die forderung als "lehrgeld" bezahlt einfach abzuhaken?
wer hat hier schon erfahrungen und/oder kann uns tips geben??

hexenpferd

_URL gelöscht siehe NUb tf/mod _


----------



## Reducal (8 September 2004)

Euer Sohn hat getrixt und die Wahrheit ein bisschen für sich behalten. Warum sollte nun der Webmaster, der den Inhalt auf seiner Website kostenpflichtig bereit stellt, auf die aktivierte Einnahme verzichten? Wenn nichts runter geladen wurde, dann war das eine Lastschriftabrechnung, bei der Euer Sohn mit falschen Daten in einem Onlineformular hantiert hatte - das Inkassounternehmen (vermutlich Auer/Witte/Thiel) wird nicht locker lassen und den Fall womöglich letztlich auch noch, gegen den unbekannten Täter (Euer Sohn), über den beanspruchenden Webmaster, bzw. das Unternehmen, dass das Abrechnungssystem zur Verfügung stellt, zur Anzeige bringen.
Da Euer Sohn jedoch noch nicht geschäftsfähig ist (keine 18!) stellt sich die Frage, ob der Vertrag mit dem Webmaster tatsächlich ordentlich zu stande gekommen war und somit fruchtbar ist - mEn ist das zweifelhaft, der Vertragsschluss hinkt und ist unwirksam, da Euer Sohn bereits bei Eingabe der Daten gegen die AGB des Webmasters bzw. des Abrechungsunternehmen verstossen hatte.
Wer hier zivilrechtlich am längeren Drücker sitzt und wer letztendlich das fällige Geld bekommt oder ob Ihr nichts zu bezahlen braucht, sollte ein Anwalt klären. Eines ist auf jeden Fall klar - Euer Sohn hat sich des Computerbetruges gem. § 263a StGB strafbar gemacht. Es ist jedoch die Frage, ob man ihm das nachweisen kann!?


----------



## Anonymous (9 September 2004)

*nachgehackt*

hi reducal

thx für deine schnelle antwort.
enschuldige dass ich noch mal nachhaken muss.
die frage ist: wie gehen wir jetzt praktisch weiter vor?

der sohn streitet ja gar nicht ab, dass er es getan hat.
sonst wüßten wir es ja auch gar nicht.

mit den inkassounternehmen liegst du goldrichtig *ggg*
ich bezweifle jedoch, dass die bei einem streitwert von insgesammt 200 euro, anzeige erstatten werden.

außerdem stellt sich doch noch die frage, ob das unternehmen gewähr dafür bieten muss, dass minderjährige keinen zugang erlangen können.
z.b. postident.

wenn doch angezeigt wird, ist doch anzunehmen dass die anzeige, wegen geringfügigkeit eingestellt wird.
oder liegen da andere erfahrungswerte vor?

sollten es wider erwarten jedoch zu einen prozess kommen,
stellen sich mir zwei fragen
1. zu was könnte er verurteilt werden? (ein paar sozialstunden würden ja nicht unbedingt schaden)
2. kann er aus unerlaubter handlung zum schadensersatz herangezogen werden?

sonnige grüße
hexenpferd


----------



## BenTigger (9 September 2004)

Versandhändler sind grade via Gericht dazu verdonnert worden, das Pornofilme nur noch als Einschreiben mit dem Vermerk "eigenhändig" versendet werden dürfen, damit diese nicht in die Hände von Kindern gelangen können. 

Warum das nicht auch bei Pornoseiten im Internet?? 8)  :dafuer:

Andererseits, wäre er mein Sohn, dürfte er die Rechnung von seinem Taschengeld begleichen. Ich würde da nicht weiter gegen angehen, damit er nicht noch mehr Ärger bekommt


----------



## dotshead (9 September 2004)

BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Versandhändler sind grade via Gericht dazu verdonnert worden, das Pornofilme nur noch als Einschreiben mit dem Vermerk "eigenhändig" versendet werden dürfen, damit diese nicht in die Hände von Kindern gelangen können.



Ein weltfremdes Urteil, aber wenn Du es begrüsst, bitte. Hast Du keine Pornos vor deinem 18. Geburtstag gesehen? 



			
				BenTigger schrieb:
			
		

> Warum das nicht auch bei Pornoseiten im Internet?? 8)  :dafuer:



Weil es Internet heisst und nicht Deutschnetz. Gehe doch auf die Seiten vom Hunnen oder ähnliche TGPs oder suche bei google. Bei allem Ernst bitte immer die Realität im Auge behalten.


----------



## sascha (9 September 2004)

> Ein weltfremdes Urteil, aber wenn Du es begrüsst, bitte. Hast Du keine Pornos vor deinem 18. Geburtstag gesehen?



Hmm, ich verstehe nicht, warum ein Gerichtsurteil zur Durchsetzung des gesetzlichen Jugendschutzes (die Regeln gelten, ob man was davon hält oder nicht) weltfremd sein sollte. Aber das diskutieren wir lieber im OT, weil es hier an der Ausgangsfrage vorbeiführt.


----------



## Reducal (10 September 2004)

*Re: nachgehackt*



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> ich bezweifle jedoch, dass die bei einem streitwert von insgesammt 200 euro, anzeige erstatten werden.


Derzeit wird (angeblich) bereits ab 2,50 € Säumnis angezeigt - das betrifft schon den Schnupperzugang.



			
				gast schrieb:
			
		

> anzunehmen dass die anzeige, wegen geringfügigkeit eingestellt wird.


Wenn der Täter feststeht, dann gibt´s Saures! Geringfügigkeit ist bis 50 €uronen begründet und Euer Filius liegt da weit drüber.

Tip: keiner, da Rechtsbeugung nicht mein Fach ist.


----------



## Der Jurist (10 September 2004)

gast schrieb:
			
		

> folgendes problem ist bei uns aufgetretten.
> der minderjährige sohn meines lebensgefährten, (17 jahre) surfte wärend unserer abwesenheit im internet und besuchte die seite von www......
> da er wußte wo sich mein personalausweis, sowie kontonummer befand bestellte er ein monatsabo, dass er jedoch auch gar nicht nutzen wollte.
> laut seiner aussage wollte er lediglich mal schaun.
> ...



Nach dem Ausflug Richtung Strafrecht nun noch einmal zur zivilrechtllichen Seite:

Es macht wenig Sinn mit der Gegenseite zu streiten. Denn dadurch dass der Bengel mit den Personalausweisdaten hantieren konnte und Zugang zum Internet hatte, ist der geschlossene Vertrag allenfalls anfechtbar. Dann ist aber die andere Seite so zu stellen, wie sie stünde, wenn sie nicht auf den Bestand des Vertrages vertraut hätte (sog. negatives Interesse).

Denn ein Minderjähriger kann Verträge schließen, wenn die Volljährigen sich vertreten lassen. Die Vertretung kann auch in Anscheins- oder Duldungsvollmacht erfolgen.

Kurz: Die Mahngebühren, wenn sie nicht überhöht sind, und der Gegenwert des angebotenen Inhalts ist wohl zu zahlen. Streiten kann man sich, ob der Preis des Abonnements dem Wert entspricht.

Falls Du Dich auf einen Streit einlassen willst, solltest Du Dich des Beistandes eine Rechtsanwaltes versichern, was auch wieder kostet.

Wirtschaftlich sinnvoller ist es, das Taschengeld des Bengels zu kürzen, bis der Betrag abgestottert ist.

Wegen der strafrechtlichen Seite würde ich mir weniger Sorgen machen. Ich denke, wenn die Rechnung bezahlt ist, ist das ausgestanden.
Erst wenn die andere Seite von dem Sachverhalt erfährt, könnte da etwas drohen. Geschädigt bist bislang nur Du.


----------



## KatzenHai (10 September 2004)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Da Euer Sohn jedoch noch nicht geschäftsfähig ist (keine 18!) stellt sich die Frage, ob der Vertrag mit dem Webmaster tatsächlich ordentlich zu stande gekommen war und somit fruchtbar ist - mEn ist das zweifelhaft, der Vertragsschluss hinkt und ist unwirksam, da Euer Sohn bereits bei Eingabe der Daten gegen die AGB des Webmasters bzw. des Abrechungsunternehmen verstossen hatte.


Vorsicht - man kann nicht "gegen AGBs verstoßen." AGBs sind zusätzliche Vertragsinhalte, die schlicht für mehrfache Verwendung genutzt werden, mehr nicht. Hiergegen kann man nicht "verstoßen".
Das Problem ist also vielmehr: Hat der MWD-Anbieter von vorneherein kein Angebot gegenüber Minderjährigen gemacht, welches angenommen werden konnte? In diesem Fall gibt's keinen Vertrag - Bereicherungsrecht kommt in's Spiel - weiter geht's oben beim Posting vom Jurist.
Wobei ich vorliegend erhebliche Gründe für die Annahme einer Duldungsvollmacht sehe - und dann haftet Papa (ausnahmsweise) für Junior, da nämlich Papa (vertreten) quasi Vertragspartner wurde.
Kurzum: Ich sehe keine vertretbare Chance, gegen die Zahlungspflicht inkl. Mahnkosten etwas zu unternehmen.


----------



## Der Jurist (10 September 2004)

@ KH

Ein Wunder: *Zwei* Juristen, aber nur *eine* Meinung.

Rechtsstreit lohnt in diesem Fall nicht, die Wahrscheinlichkeit zu unterliegen, ist zu hoch.


----------



## Teleton (10 September 2004)

Hmm, ich hätte da schon mit einer anderen Meinung aufzuwarten. 

Einigkeit herrscht dass Minderjährige selbst keine wirksamen Abo-Verträge schließen können.
In Betracht kommt nur, das Vater vom Sohne wirksam vertreten wurde.
Unmittelbar bevollmächtigt hatte er Sohnemann nicht.

Bleiben die Grundsätze der Anscheins oder Duldungsvollmacht.


Duldungsvollmacht sehe ich nicht.
Duldungsvollmacht liegt vor, wenn der Vertretene es wissentlich geschehen lässt dass ein anderer für ihn als Vertreter auftritt und der Geschäftsgegner dieses Dulden dahin verstehen darf das wirksame Vertretung vorliegt (vgl Palandt §173 Rz 10) . 
Darauf könnte sich die Telefongesellschaft hinsichtlich der Kosten der Internetanwahl berufen. Weitergehende „Duldungen“ liegen nicht vor, es sei denn Sohnmann hat schon öfter beim Anbieter Abos bestellt die Vater akzeptierte. Kontrollüberlegung: Wo ist der Unterschied wenn Sohn von Papas Telefon eine Weltreise mit den Daten des Vaters bucht. Zugang zum Telefon/Internet ist noch keine Duldung aller Geschäfte die man darüber abschließen kann.


Anscheinsvollmacht:
Liegt vor wenn Vertretner das Handeln des Scheinvertreters nicht kennt, er es aber bei pflichtgemäßer Sorgfalt hätte erkennen müssen(Palandt §173 Rz11)
Wenn ich Sohnemann Zugang zu Telefon und Internet gewähre hafte ich grundsätzlich für die unmittelbar anfallenden Telefon und Internetgebühren, da nur ich mein Telefonzugang vor Missbrauch schützen kann. Aber nicht jeder der von meinem Anschluss oder Rechner aus angewählt wird darf darauf vertrauen dass er tatsächlich mit mir über die üblichen Telefonverträge hinaus Verträge schließt. Auch aus der Verwendung von Perso-Nr und Kontonummer ergibt sich nix anderes. Ich denke nicht dass eine Schutzpflicht besteht diese Daten zu schützen, bzw. jeder darauf vertrauen darf wer diese Daten kennt darf für mich Verträge abschließen. Ebenso besteht sicherlich keine Pflicht ohne Anlass alles zu kontrollieren was ein 17jähriger macht.
Kontrollüberlegung: Ich gehe ins Internetcafe und bestelle auf den Namen des Betreibers eine Weltreise, Anscheinsvollmacht ? Was wenn ich sein Geburtsdatum und Personummer durch nen Trick rausbekommen habe, dann Anscheinsvollmacht?
Ich rufe bei einem Wildfremden an und verkaufe dessen minderjährigen Sohn ein Zeitschriftenabo, wird Anschlussinhaber über Anscheinsvollmacht Vertragspartner ?

Teleton


----------



## Der Jurist (10 September 2004)

@ hexenpferd

Dank Teleton hast Du jetzt auch eine andere Rechtsmeinung. Das macht Deine Entscheidung sicher nicht einfacher. Aber so ist es halt, wer in den Juristen-Wald hineinruf, bekommt  Mehrfach-Echos.

Immerhin hast Du jetzt ein Meinungsspektrum, denn auch Teletions Bewertung ist vertretbar.

Letztlich bleibt aber die ökonomische Bewertung bei Dir, ob sich ein Rechtsstreit vom Risiko her lohnt. Wenn Du dazu neigst solltest Du Dir den Rat eines Rechtsanwalts einholen, der auch die Praxis der Gerichte an Deinem Wohnort besser kennt als wir.


----------



## Anonymous (11 September 2004)

Die juristerei ist ein schwieriges gebiet. was mich ärgert, ist eigentlich die tatsache, dass ja nichts abgerufen wurde.
zum einenen wurde keine leistung erbracht und trotzdem gebühren kassiert. bei einem zeitungsabo krieg ich wenigstens eine zeitung, die ich zur not ungelesen wegwerfen kann.
zum zweiten kam keine rechnung, keine bestätigung der bestellung und auch keine widerrufsbelehrung.
zum dritten kam keine mahnung, so dass sich mir die frage stellt, wie diese leute überhaupt den verzug rechtlich begründen wollen.
ist doch klar, dass die betreiber der seite deshalb nichts untenehmen, um unbesehen geld kassieren zu können.
die frage bleibt doch, bei wem hier der betrugsverdacht eher zu vermuten ist.

hexenpferd


----------



## Der Jurist (11 September 2004)

@ hexenpferd

Ohne Mahnung kein Verzug, ohne Verzug kein Verzugsschaden, also keine Mahnkosten.


----------



## Reducal (11 September 2004)

hexenpferd schrieb:
			
		

> zum zweiten kam keine rechnung, keine bestätigung der bestellung und auch keine widerrufsbelehrung.


Die Rechnung kam sofort online in einem aufpoppenden Fenster (zum Ausdrucken). Aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach wurden beim Anmeldefenster falsche Daten für das Lastschriftverfahren eingetragen, so dass die Abbuchung storniert wurde. Somit kommt dann "nur noch als Versuchsballon" sofort die Mahnung an den im Anmeldefenster eingetragenen Personalausweisinhaber oder (besser noch) an die dort reingeschriebene Adresse.
Und da Dich dann auch noch die Tatsache ärgert, nichts für´s Geld bekommen zu haben, darf ich auch noch freundlichst widersprechen. Deinem Sohn wurde nach erfolgreicher Anmeldeprozedur sofort ein Fenster aufgezeigt, in dem die Zugangsdaten zu für Erotikinhalte angegeben waren (PIN und Benutzer-ID oder so). In der Regel wird dann auch noch eine E-Mail mit diesen Daten (einschließlich der Rechnung) an den im Anmeldefenster eingetragenen Account vertsendet. Da die E-Mail-Adresse aber bestimmt auch falsch eingetragen wurde, endete die Nachricht im Nirwana.


----------

